# Microsoft Word sur iPad OS



## ohlavache (7 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour.
Je regarde la possibilité d'acheter un iPad Air avec un clavier pour pouvoir travailler lors de déplacements avec un appareil léger.
J'ai impérativement besoin de Microsoft Word, hélas.
J'ai besoin de savoir si la version de Office sur iPad OS inclut bien toutes les fonctionnalités dont j'ai besoin, en particulier pour les marques de révision.

Enregistrement des fichiers sur l'iPad (et non dans le cloud)
Possibilité de se déconnecter du compte Office pour éditer les documents
http://www.herbavache.free.fr/annonce/Diapositive1.PNG
Les suppressions en marque de révision doivent pouvoir s'afficher sous forme de bulles
http://www.herbavache.free.fr/annonce/Diapositive2.PNG
Je dois pouvoir changer facilement de nom d'utilisateur
http://www.herbavache.free.fr/annonce/Diapositive3.PNG
L’essentiel est que les fonctions soient là. Si elles sont accessibles de façon différente, ce n’est pas grave.
En question subsidiaire, est-il possible d'acheter une licence définitive plutôt qu'un abonnement ?
Merci de votre aide.


----------



## dustin (7 Juillet 2022)

@ohlavache pour ta question et surtout suivant mon pour l'utilisation en milieu professionnel je peux te dire:

J'utilise un iPad Air 4  avec le dernier iPad OS

1)_*Possibilité de se déconnecter du compte Office pour éditer les documents*_ = oui, Sauf s'il proviennent d'Office 365
2) _*Les suppressions en marque de révision doivent pouvoir s'afficher sous forme de bulles*_ = je ne sais pas vu que je ne dois pas modifier de documents. J'ai un chef dont c'est le taff donc ... à chacun sa m***e
3)*Je dois pouvoir changer facilement de nom d'utilisateur *= oui. Tu as la possibilité de créer et de te servir de plusieurs comptes simultanément ou un par un.
4) *est-il possible d'acheter une licence définitive plutôt qu'un abonnement ? *= Les versions iOS de Word, Excel, Powerpoint et Outlook sont gratuite sur l'App Store.  Pour ma part je n'utilise pas office 365 sur mon ordi perso, sur le pro oui. Alors attention j'ai déjà repéré des petits voir parfois gros soucis lorsqu'un document est créé sous office 365 il n'est parfois plus possible de le modifier sous Word ou Excel pour iPadOs. Lorsque je reçois un document ou une feuille de calcul provenant du bureau ou autre je la reconverti sur mon ordi privé avec la version 16.64 d'Office famille et petite entreprise.

Voilà ce que je peux te fournir pour te permettre d'avancer. 

Cordialement


----------



## ohlavache (8 Juillet 2022)

Merci de ta réponse.
Ce sont des éléments prometteurs.
Pouvoir passer sur iPad serait une bonne nouvelle.


----------



## iBaby (9 Juillet 2022)

ohlavache a dit:


> En question subsidiaire, est-il possible d'acheter une licence définitive plutôt qu'un abonnement ?


À vérifier, mais d’après ce que je sais une licence définitive pour Word sera accessible depuis un PC ou un Mac. 149€. Pour Word (Office 365) sur iPadOS, on passe obligatoirement par un abonnement au mois (7€ minimum) ou on peut payer pour l’année.


----------



## LaJague (9 Juillet 2022)

iBaby a dit:


> À vérifier, mais d’après ce que je sais une licence définitive pour Word sera accessible depuis un PC ou un Mac. 149€. Pour Word (Office 365) sur iPadOS, on passe obligatoirement par un abonnement au mois (7€ minimum) ou on peut payer pour l’année.


Sur les écrans < 10´ office est gratuit


----------



## iBaby (9 Juillet 2022)

LaJague a dit:


> Sur les écrans < 10´ office est gratuit


Mais est-ce compatible avec la demande de @ohlavache ?


ohlavache a dit:


> Possibilité de se déconnecter du compte Office pour éditer les documents


De plus, il parle d’un iPad Air, écran supérieur à 10 pouces.


----------



## ohlavache (10 Juillet 2022)

Merci de vos messages.
Oui l'iPad mini semble trop petit pour mon usage. Editer des documents Word toute une journée sur un si petit écran risque d'être difficile.
Quelques précisions pour clarifier mon besoin :

Etre déconnecté du compte Office (cf. image 1) est nécessaire pour me permettre de changer en cours de route de nom d'utilisateur (le nom qui apparaît dans les marques de révision, cf. image 3). Lors des réunions que j'anime, il faut identifier les modifications proposées par chaque intervenant en marques de révision, c'est indispensable. Donc les changements de nom ne peuvent être liés à un compte Office.
En plus, tout doit pouvoir fonctionner sans accès Internet.

Si vous avez plus d'infos, je suis preneur.


----------



## super_dalton (10 Juillet 2022)

Salut , oubli purement et simplement l’iPad pour ça , c’est très contraignant, pas agréable et qu’elle perte de temps et de performance et tu aura besoin d’une connexion internet . 

Fait toi juste un petit test avec Word par exemple et tu comprendras mon ressenti.

 Dire que l’iPad peut remplacer des pc/mac est une fumisterie hors normes !


----------



## Gwen (11 Juillet 2022)

super_dalton a dit:


> Dire que l’iPad peut remplacer des pc/mac est une fumisterie hors normes !


tu es bien catégorique ! Cela va surtout dépendre des usages et des besoins. Tu parles d’avoir besoin d’un accès internet, un iPad cellulaire est parfaitement taillé pour ça justement.


----------



## super_dalton (11 Juillet 2022)

gwen a dit:


> tu es bien catégorique ! Cela va surtout dépendre des usages et des besoins. Tu parles d’avoir besoin d’un accès internet, un iPad cellulaire est parfaitement taillé pour ça justement.


Justement l’auteur ne veux pas d’une connexion internet obligatoire.


----------



## ohlavache (11 Juillet 2022)

Merci super_dalton.
J'ai effectivement l'impression que l'iPad n'ira pas.
Je vais vraisemblablement opter pour un MacBook Air dans ce cas avec une licence Office définitive.


----------

